# Kodak Pony 135 Model B Repair



## rochelle13317 (Oct 6, 2009)

hello all!

I own an old Kodak Pony 135 model b and when i bought it, it was in working order. I got about 4 or 5 rolls of film out of it and was just starting to know how to use it properly when the old thing broke. Anyone know how to fix these old guys? heres my problem

there's a little gear inside that moves the film along. it's supposed to rotate when the knob on the right is turned clockwise. the problem is it does not turn with the knob anymore and it ruins film. everything else seems to be fine.

 i'm wary to to take it to a repair shop as some of the screws look warn and i've heard that they will not want to open it up for fear that there will be parts missing.

please help! i lovvveee this camera!:hug::


----------



## compur (Oct 6, 2009)

Kodak Pony cameras sell on eBay for $5-$10.  I suggest buying another.

Note that some Pony models were made to use the obsolete 828 film instead 
of the common 35mm so be sure the new one is a 35mm model.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2009)

The Koday Pony 135-B was my first ever "serious" camera! I bought it used, and payed $16.95 at Greenwood's Drug Store. I was 12 years old when I bought it. Ah...memories... Just wondering, are you pressing the small "clutch" button before advancing the film with the winding knob? You have to do that before winding.


----------



## rochelle13317 (Oct 6, 2009)

Derrel said:


> The Koday Pony 135-B was my first ever "serious" camera! I bought it used, and payed $16.95 at Greenwood's Drug Store. I was 12 years old when I bought it. Ah...memories... Just wondering, are you pressing the small "clutch" button before advancing the film with the winding knob? You have to do that before winding.


 
yes i am in fact.The only thing that moves the gear is if the film drags it along with the notches but sometimes that doesn't work either. You understand my love for this camera haha! just to mention i don't want to buy a new one! i know theyre not worth alot but this one holds sentiment now. It's my first antique/ film camera!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2009)

You might try *this* link for a Kodak repair manual. Just e-mail and ask for a copy.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 7, 2009)

Most of those old cameras are very simple to work on. I've done a number of them and you'd be surprised at how simplistic they are inside. I suggest working inside a large plastic tub so that dropped parts will not get lost. It's easy in many cases to fabricate a replacement part with simple hand tools and common sheet metal stock. Worst case scenario would be to get another for parts. If you find someone who is willing to work on it you'll likely pay (richly) for the repairs..

- Randy


----------



## rochelle13317 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have opened it up and it does look simple, but i can't wrap my head around how it's not connected and not working, everyhting looked fine!


----------

